# Legende



## BigPeatrli (5. Dez 2008)

Servus beinand!

Ich hab wieder mal ein Problem.
Und habe ich eine 3D-Anischt eines Bauteils und kann das Teil rotieren und zoomen und verschieben.
Das verschieben funktioniert so, dass ich die Kamera verschiebe. funktioniert wunderbar.

Nun aber möchte ich eine Legende einblenden, die einen fixen Platz im Bild haben soll.
Ich habe dazu eine Quadarray angelegt und blende dies ein.
Wie gehe ich vor? Gibt es da Möglichkeiten es direkt an die Kamera dranzuhängen? oder eine 2D-Klasse, die sowas kann?

Grüße


----------



## Marco13 (6. Dez 2008)

Hm. Wenn man für das Objekt die gleiche Transformation verwendet, wie für die Camera (d.h. wie für die ViewPlatform) sollte man doch so einen "Billboard" Effekt hinkriegen? (Danach klingt das nämlich - ggf. auch mal eine Websuche mit diesem Stichwort starten)


----------



## BigPeatrli (7. Dez 2008)

Ich habe es versucht an die TransformationGroup der Kamera anzuhängen, die Legende ist dabei aber nicht sichtbar. Hänge ich sie normal an meinen Szenengraphen an, ist sie zwar sichtbar aber bewegt sich natürlich wenn ich die Kamera bewege.

Ich bin gerade dabei mich über Billboards zu informieren, finde aber grad nix gscheids. Kennt sich da jemand aus vielleciht?


----------



## Marco13 (8. Dez 2008)

Hm. Man braucht die vielleicht nichtmal an dieselbe TransformGroup zu hängen - es reicht ggf., auf beide die gleiche Transform anzuwenden (kann aber leider die nächsten Tage keine konkreten Tests dazu machen - selbst wenn du code posten würdest :wink: )


----------

